# Axl, just give up.



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

It surely cant get any worse than this for "Guns n Roses". 
Best bit is around the 2.20 mark, straight out of Spinal Tap.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

One of my all time favourite bands (the original line up). I never got to see them live as the original unit but I did see Axl & Co a few years ago at the Sheffield Arena and they were fantastic.

Not sure what the hell he's doing in the video you've posted though, looks to have gone downhill.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm guessing that half the problem is that the quality of the sound in that video doesn't do the playing much justice but that guitarist in the Stormtrooper helmet looks like a right tool!! 

It's a tricky one because Chinese Democracy wasn't a terrible album but not a patch on their original albums. Plus it's not the same without the original members.

That said I saw Slash last year at Download with the singer from Alter Bridge. Absolutely superb, playing songs from G'n'R and Velvet Revolver!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

I saw them last year at the M.E.N and they were awesome.


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh dear. Looks like Axl borrowed one of Buckethead's mac's and the guitarist borrowed one of his masks. And they both look ridiculous. I bet the guitarist got a foot up his ass for that gaffe. 

The original line up are still legends as far as I'm concerned. 1987 to 1993... good years.

On a side note, anyone else looking forward to Duff's autobiography (out next month)?

Slash's was great, Steven's was ok.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

I saw the original line up in 88 at Donington Monsters of Rock. This is a very poor immitation imo and they really do sound awful.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I love Guns n Roses but that was excruciatingly awful, I lasted 53 seconds before turning it off.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Not a fan at all, but that is just sad, stop while the goings good, how washed up & lacking in energy do you need to be to stop??? feel sorry for fans.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Laurie.J.M said:


> I love Guns n Roses but that was excruciatingly awful, I lasted 53 seconds before turning it off.


You really need to fast forward to the "stormtrooper helmet" bit.(Around 2.20)it really is hilarious.


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Spinal Tap meets Bo' Selecta!


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

dcj said:


> You really need to fast forward to the "stormtrooper helmet" bit.(Around 2.20)it really is hilarious.


:lol: Just watched that bit (with the sound off) and that was the most un-smooth and hilarious thing I've seen in some time.


----------

